
Google Self-Driving Car Will Be Ready Soon for Some, in Decades for Others - mathattack
http://spectrum.ieee.org/cars-that-think/transportation/self-driving/google-selfdriving-car-will-be-ready-soon-for-some-in-decades-for-others
======
mchahn
I assume self-driving cars will evolve features at a moderate pace. Many cars
are already adding some form of self-driving features. There will not be a
specific day it has arrived.

